# 2007 57 Nissan X-Trail Diesel 2.2 Non Starting



## karlenigma (May 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone

New to this forum but wondered if someone would be able to help me.

My Nissan x-trail has a starting problem it will not start at all. 


I have had the immobiliser checked & the fuel pump, to no avail. the garage I took it too checked the injectors and checked the compressions they said injectors all fine but the compressions are well below 5-10 bar on all cylinders, they said they would have to take the head off and check everything eg timing and gaskets. i thought that was a bit much so took it out of there. From talking to a few mechanics they have all said to ask on a forum to see if anyone has the problem before. 

Hopefully someone can help

Thanks
Karl
:newbie:


----------

